# Any tips for HDR photos?



## samu (May 16, 2012)

Hi.. I`m just beginner for photographing, and i want to know any opinions/help with my HDR-photos... 
Here is all my HDR pictures ---> http://samu88.kuvat.fi/kuvat/HDR+kokeiluja/


----------



## Compaq (May 16, 2012)

Welcome to TPF!

Firstly, you should head down to the HDR section. More people with experience will answer you there, I suspect. We also have fun "games" from time to time, which is a great learning experience for everyone!

As to your shots, do you want feedback on composition or processing? As far as processing goes, you're doing pretty good, it seems. You're avoiding the overcooked cartoony look, which is good. Your shots do seem a little soft - too soft for my taste in landscapes. Are you using a tripod? Your skies have quite much cyan, but that may be just taste. I'd tone them down if these were my shots. Others might feel differently. There also are some chosting in your clouds, which annoy me a little. It's hard to avoid those, though, unless you mask in a separate exposure for the clouds. I'd also give #3 a tiny tiny contrast boost, but that's aside from this thread, I believe.

I also notice quite a lot of chromatic abberations (green ones). What equipment are you using?

Not sure what to say. I like your shots overall. What's your workflow? Which software(s) are you using?


----------



## samu (May 16, 2012)

Hi! And thanks... Most i need tips for processing. First Hdr photos i made was so overcooked cartoony look that i deleted them immediately.
Im using tripod, but is pretty cheap one.(buying better soon). i use Canon 7D and Sigma 10-20/f3,5 which is my only lens for now. 
I need to look out the colors later and lets see what i get.. Thanks for the tips and comment...

I use photomatix pro 4.2 program


----------



## Snakeguy101 (May 16, 2012)

If you are going to shoot HDR then you should try to make the images look as real as possible. All of these seem oversaturated and have heavy halos. The processing here takes away from these images rather than adding to them.


----------



## samu (May 16, 2012)

I like HDR´s where its noticed a little that photos are HDR`photos... Halos have been always my problem and i try figure out how avoid those... But this is my opinion. My first photos was overcooked pretty much, but i try make photos little more Real in future...


----------



## Compaq (May 16, 2012)

Snakeguy101 said:


> If you are going to shoot HDR then you should try to make the images look as real as possible. All of these seem oversaturated and have heavy halos. The processing here takes away from these images rather than adding to them.




That's your opinion  I don't think samu's shots are overcooked.


samu, the most important sliders in Photomatix (I'm using version 4.01, but I don't think they've changed very much of the sliders) is the smoothness buttons (I'm not in light mode). I very rarely go under "medium", and try stay at High. For certain scenes, Medium works very well. I go as high as I feel I can. One other of the "key" sliders, is the Highlights smoothing slider. Halos around trees and stuff are easily minimized by upping this slider. Micro smoothing I sometimes pull up (when I have lots of sky, for example), or sometimes leave far down (when I want textures in wood, stones, bricks etc).

White point is another important, which basically lets you determine which values should be considered as "white" in your scene. When I adjust brightness of the scene, I adjust white point, black point, lumosity and gamma.

If you get cartoony images, just choose High on the smooting bar, and adjust other sliders thereafter to get a good starting point as possible for touch ups  
At least that's in short how I work in Photomatix 


edit: you have good gear! Ultra wide angle is pretty much the only lens I ever use (Tokina 11-16). So fun.


----------



## bs0604 (May 16, 2012)

I think all 3 of your shots are terrific


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 16, 2012)

The first one is the best.  

Use photomatix to tonemap the image as an even exposure - "stylize" with something else.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 16, 2012)

watch for ghosting clouds and dirty skys. Make sure you sensor is cleaned and or clone out the dust specs in your photos. Use sharpening methods or if you are using photomatix 4.2 at the end of the processing use the sharpening method there. I personally use photoshop for this as I do not like global sharpening methods. I like to create a sharp layer and fade mask areas that do not need as heavy sharpening. Don't be afraid to use black....it brings back depth the the HDR photo.

I like the first one the best.


----------



## samu (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the great tips and comments. Couple new Hdr photos added to my site... 
And its Great to notice how active users are in this forum...=)


----------



## rdzmzda (May 17, 2012)

Crop the tunnel one different.... Just in my opinion I love the photo I look it over look it over love it.....THEN I get to that rail, oh that rail just irritates me in this picture. I put my hand over, and covered up the rail, all love again.


----------



## samu (May 17, 2012)

You mean like this?


----------



## rdzmzda (May 17, 2012)

samu said:


> You mean like this?


Yes like that....I kind of wish I had bridges like that around here now


----------



## samu (May 17, 2012)

Yeah... Those bridges are pretty nice in real life...   around this rapid HDR Pictures - samu88.kuvat.fi Is couple tunnels, three parks and Old stone buildings and stuff... Pretty nice place to take Hdr photos i think


----------



## samu (May 17, 2012)

....


----------



## Bynx (May 17, 2012)

For ghosting its the Highlight Smoothing slider......move it to the right until the ghosting is gone. It doesnt effect the highlights much if at all. Go easy with the White Point. Moving that will blow out any critical highlights.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 17, 2012)

The problem that I have with the tunnel pic is that there is too much detail over the entire pic.  I like the detail in the tunnel block but I find the detail in the grass distracting.


----------



## samu (May 17, 2012)

Any better at all? what is good and free photoshop program?


----------



## samu (May 18, 2012)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Snakeguy101 (May 18, 2012)

The point of HDR is to get a better exposed image. This one is underexposed. It is a nice image and it does not have the processed look of the first ones you posted though.


----------

